

Ruby-style Classes and Modules for Underscore.js - swannodette
http://github.com/ShiftSpace/underoop

======
shaunxcode
"Underoop does not support inheritance. Inheritance breaks miserably under
AJAX requests without a lot of ugly hacks. After many years of OOP I’ve come
to the conclusion that inheritance is a bug. Clojurians and Haskellers agree.
Use Modules."

It would be interesting to see a smalltalk w/o inheritance that utilized
composition instead (does this already exist?) which accomplishes everything
the current object hierarchy does.

